# I dont know whats wrong with my hammie?



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Last night she was running around, shoving lots of food in her cheeks and being naughy and trying to climb up the chair. But now.. she is is very slow, stares at something for a long time and just not doing much. There is alot of food stashed away in the cage - maybe she hasnt eaten? I dont no.
Im not a hamster owner.. its my mums hamster Berlinda


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

My sons gerbil was a bit funny last week and it was like that and very cold but i thought it was gona  i brung it down stairs and rolled it up in a towel and sat and nursed it with food and watter and warm i think it was going into hibernation because they can do it sometimes... so keep it warm away from cold.


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

*Huni ive been asked to pass this advice on to you...............

Apparantly wrap an old blanket around the outside of the cage for extra warmth, and then if you have any old tops just cut them up and put the bits in the cage, and they will snuggle up in it and be snug and warm!

Hope this helps *


----------



## Cherene (Nov 4, 2008)

Thankyou 

I will let my mum know about that as it is her hammie!


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

she could be in heat, female hamsters come into heat every 3-4 days and i know when my females are in heat they tend to sit and stare at things

try stroking her back near the back legs, if her tail goes up shes in heat, stroke it for a while, she will also give off a smell if shes in heat


----------



## nimbusrattery (Nov 14, 2008)

Your Mum should take it to the Vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## toddy21 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I'm not sure how to start a new thread and seeing as this is similar I thought i would ask here.

My dwarf hamster is nearly 2, and this evening i've noticed that he is walking very slowly, all hunched up and wobbly, my 1st thought was stroke as we had gerbils who went very similar after a stroke but Cappy isn't paralised at all, just a bit unsteady on his feet, i got him out for a cuddle and he kept falling over.Also 1 side of his facce seems more puffed out, and his eyes are wide open and dull. He's drinking fine, i moved his bottle down so he could reach and he had a small drink, and he is still knawing on the fruit wood thing i've got in there. 
We've just got a cat, who hasn't got into the cage but has been for a look, could it be shock, or is it the more likley that he is on his way to great big cage in the sky. We have his brother too who seems fine, he came for a play and seemed normal. 
Thanks for the help
KJ


----------

